# first autocross coming



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I was just wanting some advice that would help me run faster, and not look like a jackass when I race. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Just go out to have fun, not to compete, especially for your first time. Ask questions, talk to people who've been doing it for a while, walk the course with them. Find someone with the same car, or at least someone running in your class and ask them questions. Walk the course again. Ummm, I don't really know what to say, just do it, and remember that sometimes you just have to slow down in order to go fast.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Look where you want to go, not where you're headed...and inflate your tires so they won't scrub in turns(start with 40psi F / 35 psi R for your first few times).


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Here is more than you ever wanted to know. Some good info, though.

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19263


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

thanks that info helped me realize That I should just have fun with it Im not at the level on which it is imparative to do excelent on my first time out....only time will tell how good or bad I will do. Thanks again


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, just have fun your first couple of events, and try to relax. The second event is much better than the first, because the cones seem to slow down. 

The only way to get fast IMO, is to go to every event you can, and ride with as many good drivers as you can, and have them ride w/ you. Then you can start seeing what you need to do.


----------

